# Got some lines you want read?



## S.A.F.I (Mar 19, 2020)

So I'm wanting to practice and get a feel for doing commissioned voice acting before I actually go through the effort of setting up a PayPal or something so people can actually pay me. And I've got at least a month of being stuck at home with nothing to do thanks to the plague... So give me some lines, cure my boredom!


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 19, 2020)

PS: check out my YouTube channel to get a feel for my voice

www.youtube.com: S.A.F.I Animoid


----------



## 2a03fox (Apr 4, 2020)

I'd love a clip of "knot me daddy"

it's kay if you fucking hate me


----------



## Arnak (Apr 6, 2020)

"Starla, I don't care what your father thinks, I love you. In all my years living in the forest, I've only known what's it's like to survive, but you make me feel alive. You make me feel like I can finally let my guard down, like I can finally relax. I can go the rest of my life without meat, but I cannot live for a second without you by my side.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 6, 2020)

Sounded better in my head...


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 20, 2020)

Geez... I almost forgot I posted this. Welp, better late than never....



2a03fox said:


> I'd love a clip of "knot me daddy"
> 
> it's kay if you fucking hate me



Hehehe, I would totally do that... If it weren't for the risk of people taking it out of context. Sorry fam.



Arnak said:


> "Starla, I don't care what your father thinks, I love you. In all my years living in the forest, I've only known what's it's like to survive, but you make me feel alive. You make me feel like I can finally let my guard down, like I can finally relax. I can go the rest of my life without meat, but I cannot live for a second without you by my side.



Out of curiosity... What's that from?


----------



## Arnak (Apr 20, 2020)

S.A.F.I said:


> Geez... I almost forgot I posted this. Welp, better late than never....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Story of mine... Well actually it's a story concept. Basically a hunter meets the princess from an old kingdom. Normally the hunter is calm but here he's desperate to prove his love. If you'd prefer something else let me know. I've got ideas out the wazoo


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 20, 2020)

Nah I don't mind at all, just give me a rough description of the voice you want.
Funny enough I posted a video earlier today that does a good job at demonstrating my vocal range.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 20, 2020)

S.A.F.I said:


> Nah I don't mind at all, just give me a rough description of the voice you want.
> Funny enough I posted a video earlier today that does a good job at demonstrating my vocal range.


Somewhere between the "gentleman" and the bit about the da!n dogs.


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 20, 2020)

I can definitely do that! I'll let you know when I get it recorded


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 20, 2020)

Arnak said:


> Somewhere between the "gentleman" and the bit about the da!n dogs.



So I got a whole bunch of takes and I pulled the ones I think are pretty good

The whole thing was a balancing act between maintaining the emotion, deep voice, and surprisingly surviving "without meat" rather than "without eating meat"

It's also worth noting I messed up V4 but it was very close to the end that I messed it up and otherwise it was the one that I think conveyed emotion the best so if you like that one I can try and recreate it or frankenstein it together with the end of another clip

Starla I love you - Google Drive

Regardless just let me know what you think!


----------



## Arnak (Apr 20, 2020)

S.A.F.I said:


> So I got a whole bunch of takes and I pulled the ones I think are pretty good
> 
> The whole thing was a balancing act between maintaining the emotion, deep voice, and surprisingly surviving "without meat" rather than "without eating meat"
> 
> ...


V2 sounded like how I imagined... To the point I squealed, you're good.... I might post another prompt but I don't want to annoy you


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 21, 2020)

Feel free to post another, I'm honestly enjoying it!
You mentioned that it was a just a concept story... Do you have any work in progress writing of it? I'm actually kind of curious about the story


----------



## Arnak (Apr 21, 2020)

Despite there being a princess, the story begins in the winter of 2018. I don't have any set in stone writing.


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 21, 2020)

Well let me know when you do cuz it seems like an interesting concept.
I've been kind of procrastinating on developing the lore behind S.A.F.I for about a year now... I kind of did a rough outline of the lore a while back on my FA but I honestly don't like it that much so I've been wanting to redo it.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 21, 2020)

I have the whole "story" it's just Im never satisfied with what I write. 

Attempt at something: 

"what is the price of immortality? Everything... Everything you've ever loved... When I begged the gods for way to master all things arcane, I never stopped to think about the consequences. While I am proud of my library and of my power, none of it can fill the void in my heart. You don't know true pain until you've watched the love of your life wither away while you remain young... I'd give away every arcane secret, every spell, potion and charm, just to hold my beloved in my arms once again."

-Arnak, response to a young villager's question.


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 21, 2020)

It seems our characters story share commonality... Immortality truly is a curse in disguise.

Again this was done about a year ago and I don't really like it... But the basics of the story remain the same... If you're interested

www.furaffinity.net: S.A.F.I Backstory by S.A.F.I


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm probably going to head to sleep for now cuz it's kind of late where I am. But I'll definitely take an attempt at reading out that line when I get a chance


----------



## Arnak (Apr 21, 2020)

Sweet dreams.


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 21, 2020)

Arnak - Google Drive

I just did the second line... I may or may not have added a teeny bit of improv to the end of some of them. If you don't like it let me know and I can cut it out.

Also some of the levels are a little low so if you'd like I don't mind editing one of them to clean it up a bit


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 21, 2020)

Also do you mind if I post the clips to my YouTube/FA using some of the art of your character as a thumbnail? If not how do you want me to credit you?


----------



## Arnak (Apr 21, 2020)

S.A.F.I said:


> Also do you mind if I post the clips to my YouTube/FA using some of the art of your character as a thumbnail? If not how do you want me to credit you?


Yes please, but credit both me and pancakebunny. They made the image I turned into my pfp


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Apr 21, 2020)

Judging from the demonstration you posted, I think you're doing a good job. I think your voice lends itself well to characters with high energy or with upbeat personalities.

I was wondering if you could read this in a sort of sad but somewhat content voice? It's basically a line from my comic when my main character has to say his goodbyes to his friends after the events of the story. It's directed towards one specific character and they're on a walk while drinking liquor and talking about what the they're gonna do with their lives now. They're both guys btw and it's more of a bro-on-bro type of relationship instead of a romance type of relationship.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 21, 2020)

Oh man, I just now listened and I almost cried. I'll try one more ok?


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 22, 2020)

Arnak said:


> Yes please, but credit both me and pancakebunny. They made the image I turned into my pfp


Absolutely will do!


Arnak said:


> Oh man, I just now listened and I almost cried. I'll try one more ok?


I'm glad you like it and please keep them coming... I need something to keep me busy (thanks to quarantine I literally have nothing to do)




TheCynicalViet said:


> Judging from the demonstration you posted, I think you're doing a good job. I think your voice lends itself well to characters with high energy or with upbeat personalities.
> 
> I was wondering if you could read this in a sort of sad but somewhat content voice? It's basically a line from my comic when my main character has to say his goodbyes to his friends after the events of the story. It's directed towards one specific character and they're on a walk while drinking liquor and talking about what the they're gonna do with their lives now. They're both guys btw and it's more of a bro-on-bro type of relationship instead of a romance type of relationship.


I'm trying to broadening my range as much as possible... Particularly when it comes to The finer details such as tone and quality rather than pitch
Funny enough that Mickey mouse voice showed up out of nowhere when one of my coworkers and I were messing around screaming "oh boy" at each other from across the restaurant after close.

And yeah I'd love to read it, just send me the line!


----------



## Arnak (Apr 22, 2020)

I don't know if I should give you another prompt about starla or the thoughts of my houndoom Ares... I'll think of something... Eventually


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 22, 2020)

Im fine with ether


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Apr 23, 2020)

S.A.F.I said:


> I'm trying to broadening my range as much as possible... Particularly when it comes to The finer details such as tone and quality rather than pitch
> Funny enough that Mickey mouse voice showed up out of nowhere when one of my coworkers and I were messing around screaming "oh boy" at each other from across the restaurant after close.
> 
> And yeah I'd love to read it, just send me the line!


Either way, I wish you the best of luck in voice acting. Quality can be remedied by equipment and sound engineering but tone is gonna be really hard. I would honestly just suggest looking up professional voice actors criticizing other pro voice actors on Youtube and try apply their criticisms towards yourself. Another good tip I heard is for you to try and try really hard to make whatever you read sound as natural as possible even while you're playing a character.


----------



## Valryth (Apr 23, 2020)

I opened up your YouTube channel and I really enjoyed the clips I heard! You do quite a good job for someone who is starting off, I have no doubts that with enough practice you'll be doing paid work!

Not really a request, but keep on posting your work! It's really interesting to listen to, I think that voice acting is such a cool field to explore. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Arnak (Apr 26, 2020)

Why do I fight in a war I have no part in? I'll tell you why, because I gave my word. I swore by the name of every God imaginable that no matter how many stood in my path that I'd protect her. I don't care about warlords and politics, but if they come near my princess, I will rain fire upon their heads, raise the tide to wash them away, shake the very foundation of their strongholds. I may not have a part I this war, but I will destroy ANYONE who threatens my love.


----------



## S.A.F.I (May 2, 2020)

Not sure how I feel about this one... I was actually doing a lot of stuff for with my voice earlier today, so my voice actually didn't last very long and I didn't get very many good clips this time.

I also tried to experiment with adding a little bit of a vocal fry to it to give it a almost growling effect... Which probably contributed to my voice giving out early.

Either way here's what I got, let me know what you think!

Why do I fight in a war I have no part in - Google Drive


----------



## TheCynicalViet (May 2, 2020)

I just realized I never gave you my lines. Sorry for that. Hopefully, you don't mind but when you voice these lines, can you ham it up for melodramatic effect? Like really just have fun making this as over dramatic as possible. Thanks, man.

"Gentlemen and men of questionable...origin, I have gathered you all today for this momentous occasion. I have lived a long life. I have spread the seed of my kingdom far and wide. I have cast my load even upon the denizens of Elysium itself! But my time draws near and I feel the reach of Gonad-atos (thanatos) draw ever closer. I only pray that The Sword of Dick-o-cles (Sword of Damocles) hang over my weary head for just one more day. And this is why I have chosen you all to attend this grand banquet with me! You! Men of variable but great length, girth, and endurance! Out of all, only one shall take my place...Only one is worthy to become the heir to the cumthrone."


----------



## Arnak (May 2, 2020)

S.A.F.I said:


> Not sure how I feel about this one... I was actually doing a lot of stuff for with my voice earlier today, so my voice actually didn't last very long and I didn't get very many good clips this time.
> 
> I also tried to experiment with adding a little bit of a vocal fry to it to give it a almost growling effect... Which probably contributed to my voice giving out early.
> 
> ...


Nailed it


----------



## S.A.F.I (May 3, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> I just realized I never gave you my lines. Sorry for that. Hopefully, you don't mind but when you voice these lines, can you ham it up for melodramatic effect? Like really just have fun making this as over dramatic as possible. Thanks, man.
> 
> "Gentlemen and men of questionable...origin, I have gathered you all today for this momentous occasion. I have lived a long life. I have spread the seed of my kingdom far and wide. I have cast my load even upon the denizens of Elysium itself! But my time draws near and I feel the reach of Gonad-atos (thanatos) draw ever closer. I only pray that The Sword of Dick-o-cles (Sword of Damocles) hang over my weary head for just one more day. And this is why I have chosen you all to attend this grand banquet with me! You! Men of variable but great length, girth, and endurance! Out of all, only one shall take my place...Only one is worthy to become the heir to the cumthrone."



Normally I would not be willing to do any lines that are sexual in nature...



However I will make an exception. How could I not bring this masterpiece to life?


I may or may not do it tomorrow, it'll just depend on whether or not my voice has recovered by then... I didn't put any of it in the recording but by the end of it I was definitely pushing my voice too hard out of frustration... So I may have to go easy on it for a little bit.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (May 3, 2020)

S.A.F.I said:


> Normally I would not be willing to do any lines that are sexual in nature...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't push yourself so hard, man. You're giving us a free service and no one is gonna blame you for having to rest your voice. I certainly can wait a few days. I just want you to have fun reading this.

Also, I beg of you. You've been so nice to every one in this thread, please reach out to any projects that need voice actors and sign up for them. You have a lot of potential and we all want to see you succeed.


----------



## S.A.F.I (May 3, 2020)

the deed is done... www.furaffinity.net: I'm going straight to hell for this one aren't I... by S.A.F.I


----------



## S.A.F.I (May 3, 2020)

Casting Call Club : SAFI Profile - Voice Actor

Also I found this website so hopefully I'm going to start working on some other projects I've already auditioned for a few things so we'll see how it goes! thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (May 3, 2020)

S.A.F.I said:


> the deed is done... www.furaffinity.net: I'm going straight to hell for this one aren't I... by S.A.F.I


Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Aika the manokit (May 10, 2020)

Sshh, don't cry my child. Whatever's out there won't get you. No matter what lay beyond our hut's walls, I'll protect you. Be it boars, snakes or men from beyond the island, I will protect you my son. I promise.

(Not sure of this but I think I got the point across. For context, my son Guppy is just a little toddler who's afraid of thunder. I do my best to calm my frightened kit.)


----------



## S.A.F.I (May 17, 2020)

Aika the manokit - Google Drive

I've been kind of hesitant on this one simply because I didn't know how to portray it.

Hopefully this helps but either way I wish you the best of luck, I may not have raised the child personally (yet) but I have the utmost respect for the challenges involved.


----------

